# My Dog Can't Open Her Mouth



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello,
I am a newbie. I found this site while researching about my dog's current problem (s). I am a female American Bulldog. She will soon be 9 years old. Recently, she is having trouble opening her mouth fully. When she yawns, she stops half way. She hasn't cried or whined. When I touch her head, she doesn't whine either. She also has one eye that was watery and something seems to wander. While she is resting, both eyes are half shut. She looks almost drunk. We took her to one vet and he is treating her with antibiotic eye drops for the one eye and he said her jaw might be caused by the eye problem. Not so convinced though. I called her other vet and he said it is a sign of Lupus, MMM, or a brain issue. Although, for Lupus she has no sores, etc. And MMM, I don't think her muscles are sunken in, etc. And brain problem, she doesn't have much other symptoms there either. I saw some posts from 2008 regarding MMM, etc. Wondering if anyone has some advice, thoughts, or experience with this doggie problem. I appreciate your help and thanks in advance.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Did the vet check her teeth/mouth, and maybe Xray head, for sinus issues? Tooth issues/sinus issues can cause eye issues.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello! She is reverse sneezing often too and history of nasal discharge/runny nose. So I think they should check into sinus issues. She is scheduled to get two potential MCT removed on Thursday and a dental cleaning where they would check her mouth. Her teeth need a cleaning. Doctor said he didn't think the jaw issue was related to dental issue. Who knows, right? But they seem to not want to put her under and undergo surgery until they figured out what is wrong with the mouth not opening. Head x ray-I think that's needed and a good idea. I just gave her a rimadyl so maybe that will help with pain/inflammation. THANK U!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Did the vet check the pressure in the dogs eyes? Are the eyes sunken in the head at all? Is she eating & drinking


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello! The vet put that neon green die in her eye and some drops. And said she had no ulcers. I am not sure if that consists of checking the eye pressure too. Good question. Thank you. Her eyes are not sunken in. Pupils are the same size. She is eating her food, drinking, and eating her large milkbone biscuits without a problem and/or hesitation. She has no fever. She is going to the bathroom normal and with a problem too.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but I would think that possibly all these problems could be caused by a bad sinus infection... If there is a lot of pressure and swelling, perhaps it could push on the eye? I don't really know, but its worth looking into!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was thinking infection (abscess) or maybe a tumor (9 year old dog) or an ear infection. 

Seems the vet would have checked for these so I am just throwing out ideas.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks so much. She was on Clavamox for 10 days. It is strange that it didn't clear up any infection in her sinuses. We cleaned her ears and I was putting animax in her ears in case of an ear infection. The pretty much ruled out a tumor because her petite mal seizures have been occurring since 2008 and her nasal discharge has came and cleared up with antibiotics since a year now. They say if she had a nasal tumor it would have killed her by now. Unless it is a polyp. Calling the doctor now. Wish me luck. Paws crossed. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If she chases sticks/chews bones, is it possible that a stick penetrated the roof of the mouth? Or a bone sliver between the gum/tooth, to cause an infection on the top of the mouth/sinus area?

Has the vet taken the dog's temp? Normal?
Has bloodwork been done? Elevated white blood cells?


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there. She doesn't eat bones or sticks.  Thanks for asking. I appreciate it. I am hoping its just something with her tooth/mouth/sinuses.


----------



## DoggoBZ826 (Aug 4, 2020)

Any resolution on this issue? My puppy is having the exact same problems.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The OP hasn't been on the forum since 2011. You really need to take your pup to the vet, as there can be any number of reasons for having problems like that.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, that was nine years ago.

Please start a new thread.


----------

